# my hedgies LOVE to burrow....maybe too much



## Quills&Bills (Jul 10, 2011)

hi. ive had my hedgies for about to weeks now and realize they LOVE to burrow under sheets. lol.

when I got them they were using corn cob bedding and i switched to linens, towels, fleece blackets, washcloths, etc. by the way none of the linens in their cages have loose threads  
so im finalizing their cages (two females that live happily together) and it will be 2 huge sterilite bins connected together. I have been using towels and blankets as layers of bedding and have come to realize how much they like to hide in between the layers as their hideout. :lol: so now that their cages are all done Im wondering if this will be a problem. it makes it more messy because they go to the bathroom all in it, although al lot of time in the wheel area. the blankets get all scrunched up and makes food go everywhere. i then have to shake out their blankets frequently and switch to clean ones every week. 
-is it normal to have top do this when using fleece and blankets as liners?

I currently have an absorbent cage liner as their bottom layer. and thin cotton sheet above that, and a soft blanket or towel as their top layer. they usually sleep or chill in between the top and middle layer. on the top layer they have their igloo, tunnel hideout, washcloths, and toys in one bin. in the other cage they have their wheel on one end and food/water bowls on the other. the cages are designed for a sleeping area in 1, and a play/eating area in the other. is this acceptable? 

any info on my cage or suggestions on the burrowing hedgies that mess up their liners would be helpful.  thanks!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

I hand made my own liners at first with batting in the middle of them and fleece on the outside, but found that the batting was getting clumpy after a few washes and having 3 layers made it stink more for my room.. :? so i changed to just using one piece of fleece cut to fit in the cage and i think it works better, sometimes she moves the corners or edges a bit but never dives under the liner, at least not yet :roll: I am not sure what your temps are but if you think your hedgies would be warm enough with just one or two layers try it for a while and see what works best for you,  I have found that it really is just a trial and error thing as to what works best for you & your hedgies, everyone on this site seems to have a little bit of a different way of lining & setting up their set ups.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

If all the layers are sewn together it will help with the cleanup and make things easier for you. I can't sew a lick so I had Nikki make me some awesome liners, she has an ad in the forsale section along with a few others if needed. I spot clean mine daily and wash once or twice aweek depending on how messy they have been :lol: 
I use to have the attached bins, they are great and the way you have them sounds perfect to me.


----------



## Quills&Bills (Jul 10, 2011)

thanks for the help  my room is actually on the hotter side, even with an a/c unit! its usually around 77-84 in these hot summer months. i just have a really warm apartment. so it is a little odd that they love both sleeping and chilling out UNDER the layers of bedding. lol. i think they enjoy the warmth. sometime i put an icepack or frozen cermaic tile on top or along side their bin incase they get too warm but I've never seen them by it. sometimes I'll even set them in the cooler area and they move away back under the sheets. :lol:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words Larry!


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

my hedgie does too I've recently tricked him by making one thin cotton layer immovable underneath his normal flannel layer so he can burrow but without wrecking the cage with his poopy feet. I also use a kindermat to line the bottom of the cage underneath the cotton layer. your females may need a cool spot to lay though try getting a ceramic tile or something that stays cooler and see if it stops their burrowing.


----------

